# Help Identifying Northland Bottling Co.?



## argent1na (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi everyone - 
 I have another bottle here that I would like to know some history about if anyone has some to share.  It looks like a crown top soda bottle that is textured on the outside.  It has Northland Bottling Co. scripted across the center of the bottle on the front side and on the back side there appears to be a tree or a fern leaf.  At the base it says Contents 7 FL Oz on the front and on the back base, it says Green Bay, WIS.  At the foot of the bottle it looks like the Owens Illinois symbol with a 9 on the left and a 4. on the right.  (I am assuming that it is 1944....or could it be 1954?)  Under that is a large N.  Would this be for Northland? and under that is what looks like a C or a G 9935 (which i believe would be a catalog number)  

 Does anyone know what Northland Bottling Co. bottled?  Any history as to operation dates, or distribution, or where it would have been located today if it was still in operation?  Or perhaps even how much the bottle is worth? Is it rare? 

 If you have any information, please let me know.
 Thanks!


----------



## argent1na (Jun 22, 2011)

back of the bottle


----------



## argent1na (Jun 22, 2011)

name across the front


----------



## argent1na (Jun 22, 2011)

bottom of the bottle


----------



## towhead (Jun 22, 2011)

Nortland Bottling Co. Green Bay WI: 1943 - 1953. 

  I also found someone calling it a rare Ginger Ale bottle on EBay, and I  found reference to a Northland NEHI (in Green Bay)..... -Julie


----------



## argent1na (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks Julie.  Interesting....Ginger ale.  And in operation for 10 years....huh. If you have the link to the ebay page, could you post it for me.  I would like to see it. I can't say that I have heard of the Northland NEHI - but perhaps if I keep digging....[]

 thanks so much!


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello argentina,

 Welcome & thanks for bringing the Northland. Julie is quite right about the Nehi. Same company, I do believe.






 "Crate is in worn vintage condition and reads "Northland Nehi Co. Green Bay, Wis." on the two long sides and "Northland Bottling Co. Green Bay, Wis" on the two short sides." From.

 "item #N-317 â€“ [NORTHLAND NEHI BOTTLING CO. = Manufacturer]; Drink Name = NEHI; (Made in; Green Bay, Wis., USA; ** 12 FL. OZ; ** Height = 9-Â½â€œ Tall; ** Glass Color = Clear; ** Painted Label Colors = White, & Red; ** illustration = NO; ** Embossed {Raised Glass} DESIGN Areas on Surface = YES ; ** Numbers / Info at Bottom of Bottle; {Line-1}= â€œL-964â€; {Line-2}= â€œ5 59â€; {Line-3}= â€œ7â€ ** Other= NO; ** Price = US$10.00);" From.

 They were in business at least until 1955, if not 1958, per this Lawsuit.

Platform 3 lists the following "Northland" names:

 "WISCONSIN - NORTHLAND BEVERAGE COMPANY
 WISCONSIN - NORTHLAND BOTTLING COMPANY, INC.
 WISCONSIN - NORTHLAND BOTTLING WORKS
 WISCONSIN - NORTHLAND KIST BOTTLING CO.
 WISCONSIN - NORTHLAND NEHI BOTTLING CO., INC." You could contribute to the coming book by Fewless & Weide.

 It was a woman owned business, at a time when there were very few such entities.

 "Mary H. Mall, 86, Baileys Harbor, Wis., died Monday, Feb. 14, 2000 at Door
 County Memorial Hospital. She was born Sept. 7, 1913 in Padus, Wis., to the late
 Edward and Anna Hammes. She was the former owner of the Northland Nehi
 Bottling Company of Green Bay and a member, Past President and State Director
 of the Altrusa Club of Green Bay. She attended Purdue University and earned a
 degree in Pharmacy." From.


----------



## towhead (Jun 23, 2011)

URL: http://collectibles.shop.ebay.com/Bottles-Insulators-/29797/i.html?LH_Auction=1&_fln=1&_sc=1&_sop=17&_sticky=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m283

 NORTHLAND BOTTLING, GREEN BAY WISCONSIN Rare Ginger Ale

 I can't quite make this work from here.... -Julie


----------



## epackage (Jun 23, 2011)

Julie, I can't find this bottle anywhere on e-bay, I must be missing something...Jim


----------



## towhead (Jun 23, 2011)

I actually found the link searching through Yahoo when I typed in Northland Bottling ginger ale.  It is probably something old....(not active).

 -Julie


----------



## towhead (Jun 23, 2011)

Well, I tried again when I got home, and when I click on the link, I get EVERY bottle on EBay.  Sorry I can't find this.  Am puzzled.  -Julie


----------



## argent1na (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for checking Julie.  Do you remember how much they were or had sold it for?


----------



## NorthlandFamily (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi,
 My Grandmother was Mary Hammes Mall, of Green Bay, WI, she and her brother Russell, inherited Northland Bottling Co from their parents. Their father Edward Hammes acquired the Co. during the depression by trading a summer home in Upper Michigan for it.  It was the only asset that he had left, since he had been a bank director and had lost everything, for some reason the summer home was in his wife's name, an unusual practice in those days.  He always said that although times were tough during the depression, people could usually scrape up a nickel for a bottle of "pop". ( a Wisconsin term )  Mary and Russ continued to run the company until they retired in the mid 1970's and sold out.  The brands that were bottled were Nehi, Royal Crown Cola, Dad's Rootbeer and 50/50 sour.  I have pictures of the interior of the plant if anyone is interested.  They also ran a bottling plant in Marquette MI.


----------



## epackage (Nov 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Theresa, the more pictures you can post the better....Jim


----------



## bottlingco (Nov 13, 2012)

I have a bottle called Northland that has a painted picture label of trees.  However it is from the Northern Bottling Works in Cameron, Wisconsin.  I don't know if this is related or not, but the bottle name is the same and the picture is similar.  ~bottlingco


----------

